# island dishwasher



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

How would you pipe the drain for a dishwasher in an island that is more than 10 feet away from kitchen sink that is located on a wall not in the island. Just curious to hear peoples ideas as I came across this in a new construction home the other day


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

My code allows 10 feet max on drain discharge hose for residential d.w.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

A long time ago I ran into one discharging into a trap under the house...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> A long time ago I ran into one discharging into a trap under the house...


Was it hard piped? Was the trap in the joists or ground level?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Indirect to local but minimum 15 inch standpipe....??? F it I think I got it... thinking to much but it is kinda clustery


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

We used to use a "dishwasher box" basically a washer box without water valves. Made a good spot for a standpipe.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


>


The only problem with that picture in our code is all fitting under floor must be drainage and you'll need a clean out either in the wall for the vent to roof of horizontal portion on the vent.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

germanplumber said:


> The only problem with that picture in our code is all fitting under floor must be drainage and you'll need a clean out either in the wall for the vent to roof of horizontal portion on the vent.


What fitting are you talking about?actually you don't even need the vent you could just loop vent it.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> What fitting are you talking about?actually you don't even need the vent you could just loop vent it.


The 90 going from horizontal to vertical to the roof in our code needs to be a long turn 90


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Install a tried and proven method, loop vent..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

germanplumber said:


> The 90 going from horizontal to vertical to the roof in our code needs to be a long turn 90


Interesting, The only place we are allowed to use a standard dwv 90 is from horizontal to vertical. Or the opposite. Everywhere else we must be long radius or two 45s. A loop vent would be the easy fix though.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Interesting, The only place we are allowed to use a standard dwv 90 is from horizontal to vertical. Or the opposite. Everywhere else we must be long radius or two 45s. A loop vent would be the easy fix though.


That be nice if we could do that. You only have so much space in a cavivity so using that long pattern 90 we usually hole saw drill up the floor into the bottom plate or do it on the rough in just so we get those extra inches lok. But yes a loop vent would be the best


----------

